# Does Scott Still Own Fi Car Audio?



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if Scott still owns Fi Car Audio? Did Ascendant now take over?


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Scott owns both Fi and Ascendant.


----------

